# Quel résolution de scan pour numériser photos



## pamplemousse38 (19 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voudrai acquérir un scanner professionnel mais je ne sais pas trop le quel choisir !!

Faut-il un scanner en 2400 dpi pour scanner des photos intégrées dans un fichier destiné aux imprimeurs ? ou un scanner avec une résolution plus basse suffit ?

Je ne saisi pas trop la notion de dpi !!

Quelle est la différence entre la résolution optique et la résolution interpolée ?

Exemple : si je scanne une photo 10 x 15 cm en 300 dpi, je ne pourrais pas l'agrandir, car au final, j'aurai une résolution inférieure à 300 dpi (pour imprimeur) ??!!

Par contre, si je scanne une photo 10 x 15 cm en 2400 dpi pour en faire un poster, je peux donc agrandir l'image 8 fois pour, au final, avoir une résolution de 300 dpi ???!!!

En gros, voilà ce que j'ai compris !!

Pouvez-vous me dire si mon raisonnement est juste ??

Merci !!


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Juin 2010)

pamplemousse38 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrai acquérir un scanner professionnel mais je ne sais pas trop le quel choisir !!
> 
> ...



Perso, je ne sais pas s'il est nécessaire d'investir dans un scaner pro alors que l'imprimeur est certainement bien équipé non ?
Qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2010)

Sinon, pour répondre aux questions (dans la mesure de mon modeste savoir) :



pamplemousse38 a dit:


> Faut-il un scanner en 2400 dpi pour scanner des photos intégrées dans un fichier destiné aux imprimeurs ? ou un scanner avec une résolution plus basse suffit ?



Tout dépend de ce que tu veux fournir à l'imprimeur, si c'est juste la photo, pepeye66 a raison, mais si c'est un document fini (par tes soins, genre PDF, XPress ou autre Indesign), alors, il te faudra prévoir un scanner de ce genre si il doit y avoir de forts agrandissements.



pamplemousse38 a dit:


> Je ne saisi pas trop la notion de dpi !!



Dot per inch, en français "points par pouce" (pour faire simple, un point ou un pixel, c'est pareil), soit le nombre de points tous les 25,4 mm



pamplemousse38 a dit:


> Quelle est la différence entre la résolution optique et la résolution interpolée ?



La résolution optique est la seule dont tu doive tenir compte, c'est la résolution réelle, la résolution interpolée est un artifice informatique qui consiste à découper chaque pixels en plusieurs "sous pixels" dont on calcule la couleur en fonction de celles des pixels voisins. ces résolutions ne sont pas utilisables pour autre chose que des tests.



pamplemousse38 a dit:


> Exemple : si je scanne une photo 10 x 15 cm en 300 dpi, je ne pourrais pas l'agrandir, car au final, j'aurai une résolution inférieure à 300 dpi (pour imprimeur) ??!!



En fait, tout dépend de ce que tu veux obtenir, la résolution du fichier graphique n'est pas forcément aussi importante que celle de l'impression, mais en gros, c'est à peu près ça.



pamplemousse38 a dit:


> Par contre, si je scanne une photo 10 x 15 cm en 2400 dpi pour en faire un poster, je peux donc agrandir l'image 8 fois pour, au final, avoir une résolution de 300 dpi ???!!!



Oui, et cette photo en 300 dpi, l'imprimeur pourra lui l'imprimer en 1200 dpi, mais si c'est pour un poster du genre "poster de revue", l'impression finale sera plutôt entre 75 et 150 dpi.



pamplemousse38 a dit:


> En gros, voilà ce que j'ai compris !!
> 
> Pouvez-vous me dire si mon raisonnement est juste ??



à peu de choses près, il se tient.


----------

